# Shot a coyote last night



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Me an buddies got permisson to night hunt for coyotes on some private property an I got this big male last night.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

here is the picture


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats!


----------

